# Roll Farms - February kidding  - Ellie- twins, buck and doe pics pg 9



## Roll farms (Feb 18, 2012)

Risque and Ellie could go any time, figured I'd better make 'em a thread so they didn't feel left out.

This pic of Ellie's udder is from a couple weeks ago, it's gotten a bit bigger but she's an FF, so I don't expect much yet.







But isn't she BEAUTIFUL?  And do ya see those ears???  Poorboys should be quite proud, I adore this goat...I nearly sold her last year when I weaned her, she wouldn't shut up....but I'm sooo glad I didn't.






And Risque - she's the tallest / biggest Nub we have.  HUGE.  






Pardon the ick on her legs, she loves to go out on warm days and lay on the manure pile of all things...I'd brush it out but she gets mean / kicky and I don't wanna stress her til she kids.











These pics do NOT do her udder justice, it's monstrous big.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

My goodness.  When is Risque due?   She has a BIG udder.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2012)

Watching with anticipation.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 18, 2012)

Day 150 for Risque is tomorrow, IF I got the date right.  My nubs tend to go on day 151....but since I have to work Tues....she'll probably go into labor on Tues. at 2:15 (I leave at 2:30).

Ellie was at my friend's for 6 weeks, w/ her PB Nub buck.  She didn't see her get bred, but we both figured after 6 wks, she was good and got.

Monday is 150 days from her last day there.

The day she came home, she went into gen pop yearling pen....where Freeney was for a couple days for breeding...and then Bullitt the next week...so if she doesn't go ASAP...she'll be having boer mutts.  :/


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

WHOA!  I think I have udder envy...is that healthy?  Is there a clever BYH nickname for that yet?  Because I have got a case of it after looking at Risque's pics!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 18, 2012)

ellie looks just like her momma, I would get a gallon a day from her, her little girl this year has about the same markings and those solid black ears.!!! Love those udders, nice and shiny thinking pink!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 18, 2012)

Risque's udder isn't really....nice, as in 'show'....but, she's an older girl (6) and considering how big it is, I'm just glad it's not dragging the ground!  I bought her for production, and that she does.

Ellie lets me fondle her little udder all I want, I think she's going to be a super-easy milker.  I HOPE.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> WHOA!  I think I have udder envy...is that healthy?  Is there a clever BYH nickname for that yet?  Because I have got a case of it after looking at Risque's pics!


G.A.S. eaous milk fever?


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Risque's udder isn't really....nice, as in 'show'....but, she's an older girl (6) and considering *how big it is*, I'm just glad it's not dragging the ground!  I bought her for production, and that she does.
> 
> Ellie lets me fondle her little udder all I want, I think she's going to be a super-easy milker.  I HOPE.


RIGHT there is what caught my eye!  We started with little nigerian goats and this is our first year with full sized does....so anything that big makes me jealous  Froo froo show quality udders are pretty in their own way - round perky perfectly attached - they have their appeal too...but when all you see is potential milk in a pail - at someone else's house- well...you get a little envious   I think I am pea green actually   I'll be well again in a few weeks when the other does kid...until then I may have a case of *G.A.S.easous milk fever!
*


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

EggsForIHOP said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me too.   Milk in a pail.  Risque's udder looks mighty fine to me.  I see cheese on the shelf with that girl.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Risque is appropriately named, with such a voluptuous udder and no kids yet!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

That udder...just keeps growing...and growing...and growing!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 19, 2012)

OK so I am new to all of this, why isn't her udder good from a show perspective?  It look well attached and her teats look even.  Educate me.....


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

It's easier to show you....take a look at some of these pretty udders.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ADGA National best udder&fr=crmas&fr2=piv-web

Her udder isn't 'round' enough, and the attatchment could be better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

WOW  and


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 19, 2012)

You have some pretty girls! Looking forward to baby pics...


----------



## RPC (Feb 19, 2012)

Well good luck on these 2 girls I hope you get some pretty does.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Some of the udders in those pictures are JUST absurd!  Give me a nice easy milker with a good personality on the stand over a show udder any day.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

We have labor....it could be a while yet, but we've got goo and contractions.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Whoo Hoo!  Keep us posted.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2012)

I am assuming I am suppose to think PINK>  PINK  PINk


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

WHy don't we have a tense person at the computer smiley?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

She's made one heck of a nest....and lain down....twice....then back up...no pushing yet....my fingers are numb....came up to warm up....got the monitor on, listening.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Ack!  I can't stand this waiting!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

I know~!





			
				Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Ack!  I can't stand this waiting!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

Calm down, kids...it could be hours yet.

*deep cleansing breaths*


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 19, 2012)

So it has been 20 minutes.  Any update ......


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So it has been 20 minutes.  Any update ......


X2


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

Twin BOYS.  Beautiful, big suckers....but BOYS. 

I have 2 does reserved....looks like someone's getting a refund.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations!  Sorry they weren't girls though


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 19, 2012)

Bummer...


----------



## poorboys (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry about boys, but at least their big healthy boys, is ellie next?


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on 2 heathies. Sorry they werent girls.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

Look - SOLID EARS even.....10# 







And this one's just cute....9#


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

You could paint them pink and call them Doris and Mabel.  Maybe they would start thinking they are girls and then next thing you know they will become more girly.  No?   Well, it was a thought.

Congratulations.  Maybe they will be herdsires?   Potential champion bucks?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are Beautiful!  To heck with does, those are some VERY nice looking bucklings!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 19, 2012)

Well you did get some solid ears!  Sorry it's the wrong gender! Maybe Ellie will give a solid eared doe for you. She is the one who is next right?


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 19, 2012)

They are cute with those big ol' long ears!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, Ellie's next...but I needed THESE two to be does, for a customer who reserved 2 girls.
Ellie's kids could be boer cross, and the guy wants dairy doelings.

Goats just never cooperate.  *sigh*


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 19, 2012)

> I needed THESE two to be does, for a customer who reserved 2 girls.
> Ellie's kids could be boer cross, and the guy wants dairy doelings.
> 
> Goats just never cooperate.  *sigh*


My dad refuses to do reservations for kids because of that exact reason. You can never predict what will be produced. So with him it is first come first serve. He will let people know when kids are born if they have showed interest in getting one from him, but kids aren't reserved till after they are born. I know it is normal though for serous breeders to have waiting lists and reservations on kids before they are born and it has always amazed me how frustrating it must be to have reservations for certain genders and then it doesn't happen right when the kids are born. Are there any other does that will be giving you dairy kids that the buyer may be interested in, like maybe your new girls?


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 19, 2012)

they are adorable (especially the solid eared one). I wish our farm was set up and that we lived closer because I would love to have one of the cuties. grr. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry about the danglies but they sure are cute! Love the coloring!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh those ears are so cute!  You boys can just come stay with Auntie Melissa!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2012)

They are beautiful!!!  Surely they would be very highly prized for someone wanting a gorgeous breeding buck?  Just love them!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

even boys can be cute, sorry they weren't the does you needed though


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on healthy babies.

SOrry bout the danglies though.  You shouldnt have told her that you wanted does.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Feb 19, 2012)

awwww how cute


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I only took reservations on 2 of ea. sex.  You'd think out of 5 does, 7 kids....we'd get 3 or 4 girls....so I *should* have been ok.
After 2 reservations, I started saying, "I'll put you on the list but, no guarantees."
And normally I only take $50.00 for a reservation, but this guy wanted to pay me in 'installments'...so he's paid $200.00.

Foxy -2, Derri-1, Dazzle-2, Risque-2 - all kidded bucks.  And Creampuff didn't take at all, so no kids from her....
What are the odds?


----------



## Missy (Feb 20, 2012)

I also wish I lived closer, sigh, it is so hard to find nubians up here....


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 20, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well I only took reservations on 2 of ea. sex.  You'd think out of 5 does, 7 kids....we'd get 3 or 4 girls....so I *should* have been ok.
> After 2 reservations, I started saying, "I'll put you on the list but, no guarantees."
> And normally I only take $50.00 for a reservation, but this guy wanted to pay me in 'installments'...so he's paid $200.00.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Odds are pretty low for that usually. Maybe it was just a buck year for your dairy does.  Maybe next year will be a doe year for them! Maybe your new does will both kids twin doelings and you can fill the customers order and have one to keep too!


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 20, 2012)

awww, they are cute!!!!!  can't wait till my nubian kids, loving all the pictures of everyones kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 20, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, Ellie's next...but I needed THESE two to be does, for a customer who reserved 2 girls.
> Ellie's kids could be boer cross, and the guy wants dairy doelings.
> 
> Goats just never cooperate.  *sigh*


sorry,  about all the bucks and not being able to fill your doe order.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry about the bucks.  They are cute, though!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 20, 2012)

Dry pics...if you know of anyone around IN who needs a herdsire, send 'em my way....w/ her production these boys should sire good milkers.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 20, 2012)

Not doing big goats, not doing big goats, not doing big goats..  But they are nice boys... Not doing big goats, not doing big goats.. x47,000000


----------



## neener92 (Feb 20, 2012)

They are way too cute!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Not doing big goats, not doing big goats, not doing big goats..  But they are nice boys... Not doing big goats, not doing big goats.. x47,000000


They aren't big goats, they are wee little baby boy goats.  And aren't they just CUTE little *wee baby boy goats*?   And handsome too.  Look at those cute little wee baby boy goats with solid ears.


----------



## Missy (Feb 20, 2012)

They sure are handsome little fellas...boy do I wish I lived closer


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 20, 2012)

O how i wish alabama was closer to ya. Id scoop one up.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 21, 2012)

They're cute and so handsome!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 22, 2012)

They are beautiful!  Look at those EARS!  If I was closer, and if I didn't already have a buck - I'd be there in a heartbeat to scoop the one with the frosted ears right up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice looking boys. Sorry about the danglies again.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, Chaos (Nub herd sire) is 7 for 7, ALL boys....He's NOT my favorite goat right now....he has another buck year in 2013, I'll sell him to a mean person.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm very very mean.  

and I need my girls to have babies with danglies.

Load him up and bring him on over.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'm very very mean.
> 
> and I need my girls to have babies with danglies.
> 
> Load him up and bring him on over.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 22, 2012)

Adorable babies!!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2012)

what about Ellie???


----------



## RPC (Feb 22, 2012)

How is Ellie looking?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 22, 2012)

Like she could go at any minute....and they'll DEF. be Bullitt babies, not PB Nubian.  Darn it.

She'll prolly have doe(s).


----------



## daisychick (Feb 23, 2012)

She will probably have spotted does.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 23, 2012)

So does the male control the sex of the offspring?  How does that work?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup, it's the male that determines sex, that's why I'm mad at Chaos...and now BULLIT....

Ellie just had an 8# buckling....beautiful, but obviously sired by Bullitt.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 23, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yup, it's the male that determines sex, that's why I'm mad at Chaos...and now BULLIT....
> 
> Ellie just had an 8# buckling....beautiful, but obviously sired by Bullitt.


Sorry.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2012)

Whoops....she wasn't done...make that a 7# doe and an 8# buck....DH carries her in saying, "I've got ME a pretty little 2 teated 50% doe...."  Uh oh.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

But you wanted a doeling right?   And a buckling too, right?  Pics pretty soon?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 23, 2012)

That sounds a lot better.  Congratulations.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2012)

Ellie's 8# boy






7# girl







It's pretty bad when a skinny little yearling Nubian spits out as many kids as your big old, fat does....I hope they're all quite ashamed.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 23, 2012)

They are so cute! I love their color! Congrats!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats! They are both nice looking kids. I do like the markings on the girl better though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Cute babies!  Congratulations!


----------



## Vumani (Feb 23, 2012)

All your kids are beautiful.
I have a doe that is eight years old that has had triplets every year, always boys.  This year she finally had 2 doelings, and of course a buckling.  I should have named her Patience!


----------



## RPC (Feb 23, 2012)

They look very nice congrats even if it is not exactly what you wanted.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats - beautiful even if they weren't what you ordered


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations Roll!




			
				ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So does the male control the sex of the offspring?  How does that work?


It's dependent on whether an X or a Y sperm fertilizes the egg.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2012)

Ohhh...so she's gettin' all technical...lol
If I remember correctly from high school biology....

The egg is always X, the sperm can be Y or X, and 2x make a girl, 1x and 1y make a boy.

I think.


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep.

XX-a girl or XY-a boy


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 23, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> XX-a girl or XY-a boy


So it is the same as humans.  The boy sperms swim slower but last longer.  The girl sperm swim faster but don't last as long.  

Anyway, those babies are beautiful.


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know if the swimming speed / length of lasting is the same or not  :/  

But in mammals that is the way it works.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2012)

It's why bucks that "throw boys" or "throw girls" are sought after depending on what you want.   The Nubian I had previously had sired 80% girls for the past 3 years.  Unfortunately we got out of big goats and I had to sell him. But the breedings we did use him for held up to that ratio.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> It's why bucks that "throw boys" or "throw girls" are sought after depending on what you want.   The Nubian I had previously had sired 80% girls for the past 3 years.  Unfortunately we got out of big goats and I had to sell him. But the breedings we did use him for held up to that ratio.


But you don't have him anymore?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2012)

No but he went to Frying Pan Farm Park if you want to go borrow him for next year.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 24, 2012)

More adorable babies!  I am getting impatient waiting for my girls to kid


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> No but he went to Frying Pan Farm Park if you want to go borrow him for next year.


Off topic, but I thought they couldn't keep intact males?  We sheared sheep there several years ago and that's what they said the rule was.  Guess it changed?


Congrats on the kids, Roll.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 24, 2012)

beautiful!!! they have their mothers markings. now I know why their brown,  love the color!!! solid ears too roll


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 24, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ohhh...so she's gettin' all technical...lol
> If I remember correctly from high school biology....
> 
> The egg is always X, the sperm can be Y or X, and 2x make a girl, 1x and 1y make a boy.
> ...


That's correct for mammals. For birds (such as chickens), things are different. The hen actually determines the gender of offspring. 

They are pretty, even though they are not exactly what you wanted.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go to their site they are now breeding their own kids, lambs, calves, etc.  I think it started last year. 



Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh cool!   


Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 24, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yup, it's the male that determines sex, that's why I'm mad at Chaos...and now BULLIT....
> 
> Ellie just had an 8# buckling....beautiful, but obviously sired by Bullitt.


Just wanted to add that the female can also help determine the sex by the ph of her vagina/cervix/uterus. Certain environments can favor either the male or female swimmers. Just to take a little of the blame off poor Chaos & Bullit LOL.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 24, 2012)

I'ma blame them and you can't stop me.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 24, 2012)

lol


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'ma blame them and you can't stop me.


Yeah,Yeah, Yeah.  We have three boys and my wife blames me for not having a girl.....


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 24, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we have 3 boys and DH blames me for them!  It doesn't matter how many times I explain simple biology to him!  I swear he does it just to get me riled up sometimes.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I get it.  All my fault.


----------

